# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  ID Please

## EmyMcLean

What kind-of vine is this? And is it safe for American Greens? I was guessing English Ivy but I'm not sure

*I'm in Virginia Beach

----------


## Aaron

It does appear to be English ivy or a similar species in the Hedera genus. The plant doesn't have any hairs, spines, or other protrusions that would irritate your frogs. However the sap may harm the frogs' skin if they come in contact with it after pruning or breakage of vines. It is also toxic if ingested. As long as your frogs are not particularly agressive in feeding I would say the chances of accidental consumption are slim to none. A good portion of common plant species recommended for frog vivariums are harmful when injested, but I don't think this poses problems for frogs as they don't consume plant matter. As a rule of thumb, I consider any plant that has smooth surfaces (no hairs or spines) and no external secretions (ex. poison ivy) to be safe for a vivarium housing frogs.

If you do choose to use it, I would just be careful when it comes time to prune. The plant grows best with bright lighting and is not picky about soil moisture or humidity.

----------

